

Ask HN: So how do you get alpha testers? - jparicka

Say you have no friends/followers, how do you get some alpha testers for your app?
======
mailarchis
Depending upon your target user segment, figure out what are their hangouts
both online and offline, approach them personally and if thats not possible
via email. talk to them about your product, understand their perspective and
try to convince them to use your product.

For example say you are targeting college students, you can check out schools
near your place, send out emails to college email group and get some feedback.
f you are building something for developers, you can post it on HN and am sure
you will get some useful feedbacks. All the best

------
john_horton
Depending on your needs, MTurk workers can give you decent feedback for very
little money.

------
pghimire
There are so many places. Given that you are limited on your budget, be
prepared to contact anything tech-related you can find and submit your site.
[Self - promotion - we'll entertain you - and feature you if you would like to
submit yours at StartUpLift.com].

Goodluck with whatever you are building!

~~~
jparicka
StartUpLift.com, duh? :-)

I'm working on this <http://alpha.beepl.com:8889/>

~~~
nbpoole
Hitting Enter in the search field on your front page sends an empty POST
request to <http://alpha.beepl.com:8889/>, which spits back quite a bit of
(what appears to be) sensitive configuration information.

~~~
jparicka
That's true. I didn't notice that. Thanks!!

------
3pt14159
Honestly if you have no friends or followers you won't have any beta testers
or early adopters either, unless your advertising budget is enormous.

Go to tech events. Make friends. Be involved.

~~~
jparicka
I wish someone have told me that 999 days ago when I joined ycombinator....

